# Fluval 205 Leaking Problem



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

HI
I have a fluva 205 and a few month back i had the oring start leaking on me. i replaced the oring but dont like taking it apart as dont want to risk leaking again. is this a common problem and should i stock up on oring just incase

i always relube the oring after filter maintainence.

anybody else had leaking problem with th 05 series????


----------



## pH7 (Dec 5, 2011)

mike87 said:


> HI
> I have a fluva 205 and a few month back i had the oring start leaking on me. i replaced the oring but dont like taking it apart as dont want to risk leaking again. is this a common problem and should i stock up on oring just incase
> 
> i always relube the oring after filter maintainence.
> ...


Consumer level Fluval filters sadly have a reputation for this. That's why I recommend the Rena Filstar instead. If you want something cheaper, get a Via Aqua instead. I don't recommend Eheim filters. Both of the ones I just listed are better in many ways.

There's a movie on YouTube that shows how easy it is to clean a Rena filter.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Personally Im not a fan of the filstar.The one I has I had way too many problems of air getting into the canister and that caused a lot of noise,which is very nerve racking.

Ive never had a fluval so I cant really advise but I believe it shouldnt be a very big issue.If you find the O ring keeps leaking and if its under warranty still,I would contact the manufacturer and explain the issue.They should opt for your money back or a replacement.


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

pH7 said:


> Consumer level Fluval filters sadly have a reputation for this. That's why I recommend the Rena Filstar instead. If you want something cheaper, get a Via Aqua instead. I don't recommend Eheim filters. Both of the ones I just listed are better in many ways.
> 
> There's a movie on YouTube that shows how easy it is to clean a Rena filter.


Thanks just lost confidence in the fluval now always checking it and dont like taking it apart just incase it leaks again and left for a few days with out filter again and at £5 a oring could get abit expensive if they keep going


----------

